# Smev cooker parts, from where please?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I need some of the little plastic grommets which secure the pot stands on the hob of a 400 series cooker. Can any one please suggest a supplier. Thank you, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Leisure Spares do Smev parts:

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/#

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alan

They get pinched all the time from display vans.

I'd be inclined to go to a motorhome or caravan dealer. Put on a big daft grin and tell him you have resisted the temptation to pinch the ones from his van, but could he get you some please!

A bit of friendly cheek like that often works, and you may find he keeps a few in stock for when those disgraceful non-MHF members do pinch them! 8O :lol: 

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks both of you, I am in Germany Dave, had hoped to mail order them, my German would not be equal to that conversation.

Grizzly, do you know if Lieisure Spares deal with the public, I have emailed them but thier contact form asks for a company name so I wondered if they might be trade only. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Grizzly, do you know if Lieisure Spares deal with the public, I have emailed them but thier contact form asks for a company name so I wondered if they might be trade only. Thanks, Alan.


We've dealt with them about a tiny part for our Heki rooflight. They could not sell us the actual part- only the complete fitting- and we decided to go with a split pin instead (free) but yes, they were very helpful and would have sold it to us.

I like Zeb's suggestion however; I'm sure there are dealers who'd help in Germany ? Leisure Spares are not cheap....

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Thanks both of you, I am in Germany Dave, had hoped to mail order them, my German would not be equal to that conversation. Thanks, Alan.


I know Alan, that's why I suggested a local dealer.

I'm sure you could find a friendly native to take along with you to provide the bullsh . . . . you-know-what!!  

Worth a try! :wink:

Dave


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Have a look Here or here for dometic contact details in Germany. The first one gives a map - click on the region you're in and the dealers appear. Click on dealer for contact details.

Second link gives a German tel no. for spare parts - I'm sure that the receptionist will speak English.

HTH

David


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Paste this number into ebay 150443333210

Is it these things you are looking for? If so CAK tanks do them. 

£2 all in, the postage was over £1 and it came in a fancy padded envelope so not much profit in them me thinks. If you are struggling I still have them as I traded the van in before I got round to fitting one and the new one is a different design.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm sure Pete (Vennwood) found a supplier for them recently, might be worth a pm?

David


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you all.

I got them, Smev pan support grommets, set of four 79p plus 3.50 p&p, plus VAT from Leisure Spares at Boroughbridge, Nth. Yks. Tel: 0143321108. They have a minimum order of ten pounds.

As they seem to be cracking up one by one I ordered 4 sets to have a few spare, Alan.


----------

